# Kirby Puckett



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

one of the best players of my generation, i loved watching him play.

r.i.p. kirby puckett

darrel


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

thats sad indeed.
RIP Kirby


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sad day for baseball.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I was at game 6 of the 1991 World Series and he was amazing. This was one of the few ball players that actually had other ball players asking him for an autograph at the All-Star games.
RIP - "KIR-beeeeeeeeee PUCK-it."


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is truely sad
RIP Kirby

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

He will be missed.

Of all the HOFs, he was the second youngest to die.

Only Lou Gehrig, at 37, was younger than Kirby, 45.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Who couldn't be a Twins fan when Kirby was in his prime? What a great player!

RIP Kirby


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

This is such a sad day for Minnesota -- a huge shrine is starting at the Minneapolis metrodome on Kirby Pucket Avenue. It's hit me hard because I am only a year younger than him -- he was TOO YOUNG to die.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

As a Tiger's fan I hated to see him come to town, but he was always fun to watch !

He will be missed !

RIP Kirby


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

RIP Kirby...you will be missed!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

As a born and raised Minnesotan...I loved Kirby too.

May he rest in peace.


----------

